# General Chat > General Discussion >  Travel alone or with your partner?

## JeanTravler

For you, what is the best way to experience traveling?


All alone or with a partner?

----------


## scottgayle

I like to travel alone as well as with my friends. If I want peace then I would travel alone and if you want to enjoy traveling then I travel with my friends. Whenever, I am traveling alone I always carry a good book with me for reading.

----------


## Marry

Well, I prefer travelling with my partner because you can not enjoy alone and you will be bore thorough out your vacation. So better is that you should go with your friends or your partner.

----------


## Travelicious

I don't agree with you Marry. I've sometimes travelled alone in the past and always enjoyed it. I think it depends for a great deal on how open you are for meeting new people. For me, it's one of my favorite parts of travelling. When you're alone, you're automatically more open for contact with other people. It's great to make friend from all around the world.

----------

